# grooming DVDs and books



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Could you please tell me your favorite grooming DVDs and books on learning how to groom. I am very scared to try, but with two, I think it would save me a boat load if I could learn. I think DVDs would be best, so I could actually see it being done. Then having some step by step books would be nice also. I would love to be able to do many different styles...if I can overcome the nerves of doing it.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

This is the most popular book:

Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference (Howell reference books): Shirlee Kalstone: 0785555028081: Amazon.com: Books

I have that book and also went to the library and checked out the 3 or 4 books they had on grooming. I learned a little from each one. There are tons of videos on YouTube, and some on other sites like the grooming equipment makers.






http://www.ridgewoodpoodles.com/lamb_trim%20-%20pre-bath.htm

I bought an entire grooming course on DVD from ebay dirt cheap. The video quality is pretty bad, but I got it cheap so it was worth it.

I also paid a very skilled groomer for a private lesson at my house. She used to own her own grooming shop but now just grooms part time for a big petstore chain so she was willing to give me a lesson for the price of one groom!

This forum has tons of great info, so put the search feature to good use and you'll learn so much.

I am so glad I went the route of grooming Panda myself. Its fun, and I can give him touch ups any time. I cant imagine having to go 4 to 6 weeks between grooms.


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

I also like to see someone grooming and I bought the Jodi Murphy Poodle DVD based on great recommendations from others on the forum. I really love it! She does a few different pet trims and a few different heads. The production quality is good and she explains things very well. I have the Kalstone book too and I refer to both the book and DVD equally. Here is a link to Jodi's site:

https://jodimurphy.net/shop/volume-13-poodle/


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the Super Styling ones too.

Super Styling Sessions || Instructional DVD's || The Poodle

I don't know if the promotion has ended or not but they did a Buy 1 Get 1 Free when I made my purchase in December.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I love Jodi Murphy!!!! She has a couple of freebie pay for shipping DVDs that are great.. I bought other DVDs but not yet the poodle one there is always something new I have learned from her and she works on live not the best behaved dogs, so very realistic


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*DVDs*

The Jodi Murphy DVDs are great for beginning... she really emphasizes safety. I have 'moved up' to the Super Styling Sessions poodle dvd's, specifically the Show dog series (Continental). The SSS dvds show multiple hair styles with great detail.


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you all so much! So very helpful.


----------

